# Your backpack is open



## japanilainen

Hei!

I noticed some person was walking with their backpack open and besides, it looked so dangerous that the things inside could fall down in any minute!

What could I have said to them to mean "your backpack is open!"

And what can I say if I want to ask if the backpack is "broken"? (just in case I need to use that phrase)

"onko reppu rikki?" or "onko reppu rikkiä?" or something else?

Thank you so much! Kiitos paljon!  Hyvää joulua!


----------



## JukkaT

> What could I have said to them to mean "your backpack is open!"


"Anteeksi, Teillä/sinulla/sulla on (jäänyt) reppu auki." Teillä is the most formal.



> And what can I say if I want to ask if the backpack is "broken"? (just in case I need to use that phrase)


"Onko reppusi rikki?" but only if you know the person you are asking to.


----------



## japanilainen

Thank you so much


----------

